# RFG Company?



## Nuttin But Flyer

Anyone ever order parts from this supplier? I placed an order back in January and have heard nothing. I wrote asking for status and got an automated response email stating they had manufacturing issues due to weather. This facility is located in Oyster Bay, Long Island from what I can gather. Yet when reviewing eBay, I find tons of this guy's stuff for sale there. What gives?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Ah-Ha......
after some fact checking, I found this........

-------------------------------------

This Business is not BBB accredited 
RFG Co. 
Phone: (516) 708-4865

PO Box 562, Oyster Bay, NY 11771 
http://www.rfgco.com

On a scale of A+ to F

Reason for Rating

BBB Ratings System Overview
Share Send to Cell Print 
X Print OptionsPrint this page
Print all review pages
BBB Accreditation
This business is not BBB accredited.

Businesses are under no obligation to seek BBB accreditation, and some businesses are not accredited because they have not sought BBB accreditation.

To be accredited by BBB, a business must apply for accreditation and BBB must determine that the business meets BBB accreditation standards, which include a commitment to make a good faith effort to resolve any consumer complaints. BBB Accredited Businesses must pay a fee for accreditation review/monitoring and for support of BBB services to the public.
Reason for Rating
BBB rating is based on 16 factors. Get the details about the factors considered.

Factors that lowered the rating for RFG Co. include:

BBB does not have sufficient information to determine how long this business has been operating
Failure to respond to 2 complaints filed against business
BBB does not have sufficient background information on this business

Customer Complaints Summary 
2 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 2 closed in last 12 months Complaint Type Total Closed Complaints 
Advertising/Sales Issues 0 
Billing/Collection Issues 0 
Delivery Issues 1 
Guarantee/Warranty Issues 0 
Problems with Product/Service 1 
Total Closed Complaints 2 

Read Complaints | Definitions | BBB Complaint Process | File a Complaint against RFG Co. 
Government Actions
BBB knows of no significant government actions involving RFG Co. .

What government actions does BBB report on?

Advertising Review
BBB has nothing to report concerning RFG Co. 's advertising at this time.

What is BBB Advertising Review? 
Additional Information
top 
BBB file opened: May 31, 2011

Business Category
MODEL MAKERS


----------



## Gilbert Guy

I've not made any recent purchases from them but over the years have done about six orders with RFG. My recollection is they were very slow, like two or three months. I used RFG before Portlines. Now it's pretty much with Portlines who will get an order to me in less than a week.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Two or three MONTHS ??? No wonder one of the complaints listed against them is poor service/slow delivery. I wonder how I can go about canceling my order.


----------



## flyernut

I've used RFG before but it was sloooooooooooooooooow. Portlines gets all my business. Great people there!!!


----------



## xrunner

Says on their website -

*You MUST submit a contact form Prior to Calling.
RFGCO.com Web Site CUSTOMER SERVICE
You MUST submit a contact form Prior to Calling.
If you don't submit a contact form with the required information,
you will NOT receive a return call.
No Order Status Information available via phone.*

I personally wouldn't do business with a company with that kind of red tape - sheesh :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rich_Trains

I read much the same in either this forum or another one. I also remember someone stating they do pay attention to Ebay sales because they want a decent seller rating.

There are enough good parts sellers, I would bother with them -- not worth the trouble.

Rich


----------



## ChopperCharles

Portlines may have a website that doesn't exactly inspire confidence, but they ship FAST and doug is very helpful. I've never had a problem with an order I've placed, they're good about inventory and I'm just nothing but pleased with the service and prices.

Note: Before you buy something on eBay, check portlines. Chances are pretty good that portlines sells it cheaper. (like handles and lenses for transformers! Guy on eBay wanted $20 for three $1.50 portlines lenses for a 30B. $15 for a deadman's handle, that's $10 at portlines, etc)

Charles.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

I have had bad luck in the past. Prices are silly high and so is the shipping! I wanted some traction tires for my AC Gilbert, cost $7.50 and then that again to ship it! Paid for in July, never showed up. I met somebody close to where I live and he said he ordered some parts too and they *NEVER SHOWED UP!*


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Hmmmm.....seems that I am not the only one in this boatload of troubles. I wonder how fast they ship the eBay orders? I have dealt wth Doug @ Portlines for other things and found their service to be very reasonable. I only tried this place because they had what they call "window kits" for all of my AF buildings, towers, etc. and I thought it would be easier to order these through them. Guess I have learned my lesson and will stick with Doug. Wonder how easily I can cancel my order if they don't even acknowledge my requests for updates?


----------



## flyernut

I've bought from RFG on their ebay site, and it's pretty good. I used to shop with the "Gilbert GURU", down in Chester, PA, but I believe they went out of business. Too bad, they had a lot of inventory, and great to deal with.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I just canceled the order by submitting a request for order status -- hope that works. I was extremely terse in selecting my words, and that is being kind considering the situation. Anyway, I'll be watching my credit card for any purchase postings from this company and stopping them immediately. I hope everyone here gets the chance to review these experiences before placing an order. I wouldn't want anyone to suffer the same disappointment. XRunner was right -- that should have been my signal to back out immediately. Thank goodness I learned before paying for it. Good luck to the others who care to venture there -- I won't again. Doug has all my business from now on.


----------



## Prospect193

looks like something happened to their manufacturing facility!! If you click on their contact us tab it mentions something about it there!!!

Pat


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Prospect --

Each of the two times I sent a message inquiring about my order, an automated return mentioned that they encountered difficulties in their manufacturing facility related to weather. However, it has not stopped them from selling things on eBay left and right -- the very things I was trying to order.


----------



## Prospect193

Is it a buy now product or a bidding product!! Reason I ask is if it's a buy now simply buy what u are waiting for!! Then don't pay and wait for them to contact you!! Once you make contact tell them it's paid for already and just send it!!! It's a bit sneaky but you will get their attention!!!

Pat


----------



## xrunner

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> XRunner was right -- that should have been my signal to back out immediately. Thank goodness I learned before paying for it. Good luck to the others who care to venture there -- I won't again. Doug has all my business from now on.


What a pain. Several things I look for when dealing with a new (to me) online company. First, is the web page professional looking? Theirs really isn't. We've had this discussion before and it isn't a 100% indicator but I take it into consideration. 

Two, can I contact them by telephone if needed? I've actually called a company before placing an order to see if anyone answers the phone. Their requirement that you submit a form before you can talk to them is completely insane and outrageous, IMHO! I'm thinking, how dare you act in such a manner to a customer! Like I said, the minute I saw that, it's game over, unless they have the _only_ source of a part I absolutely had to have.

Three, I use Shop Safe, a feature of my bank that lets me generate new credit card numbers that are linked to my main credit card. The number cannot be used for more than I specify, and it can only be used for that merchant, so if stolen it essentially useless. I do this for each merchant online.


----------



## ChopperCharles

I didn't order from portlines for months because the webpage is so unprofessional. The only reason I finally did is because I needed parts badly and the word of mouth from this forum was so good. 

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Unless something really radical occurs, I am done with RFG. I just finished filing a complaint with the NY BBB hopefully to call attention to anyone who may think about ordering from them and to protect myself in case they try to fulfill my order by charging my credit card since canceling. My other concern is if RFG manufactures American Flyer repro parts, do they supply other hobby supplies with the parts -- places like Portlines? I hope not.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Prospect -

Everything I saw from them on eBay was a 'Buy Now' product. However, they never charged my credit card for my order, so I can't complain that I'm out any funds. It simply was the perceived trust I had in this Company. When searching for American Flyer parts online, there are few choices out there and this was apparently one of the largest providers that surfaced. XRunner pegged it -- when you find rules and regulations on how to contact an online provider, it should have triggered the red light. I fell for it anyway because there are so few American Flyer parts services online. I'm just glad I haven't been frosted for funds.......yet.


----------

